# How to replace bottom?



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

I have a 29 G with a cracked bottom. Do I need tempered glass to replace it or can I use regular glass? I was planning on 1/4" thick. Thanks in advance for all advice.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

My advice, is buy another tank.

It will cost you more in glass and silcone then it will for a new 29g. more so when petco has the $1/gallon sale.


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

Right. But this is the DIY forum so I was hoping for advice along the lines of,"this is what you need to do..." not "Go buy another." Sure, I can do that, but I'd like to try to replace it. So, do you have any insight to do it? Do you go to all of the posts in DIY and tell people to (paraphrasing Nike) "Just buy it"?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

here is what you need to do.

completly take apart the tank, remove all the old silcone. put it back toeghter.

No, I generally don't tell people to go buy something, but in cases where it makes sense to do so, I do.

In this case, between the glass, silcone, razor blades and solvents your in it atleast $50. Plus a day of your time. That is assuming you have all the other tools needed to do it, if not your out even more. Then there is the whole risk of not doing it right and having 29 gallons of water on the floor.

so its up to you, spend more then a tank will cost you and a day of work, or just go buy it? 

which do you want?


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I just did this one a 20 long and have done it on 4 other tanks (55 gallon being the biggest). You don't need tempered glass. Just make sure it is equivalent to the thickness to the other panes. Remove the bottom trim and glass from tank no need to disassemble the hole tank since the point of contact with old silicone and new is almost none existence. Then use a razor blade and remove all the silicone from the edges and all the inside seams. Once all the silicone is removed clean areas with alcohol. Allow it to dry. Then place your new bottom inside of your bottom trim piece.You may want to tape off your seams for a cleaner edge of silicone. Apply silicone to the bottom edge of the aquarium and place on top of bottom piece. Now you can apply silicone to all your inside seams and smooth it out. You may want to tape off your seams before you start applying any silicone. Let dry for three days and then do a leak test.


----------



## Wildman (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for all of the help & when my house floods I'll let TAB know he warned me but I was too stubborn! :axe:


----------

